# Parker SideKick Bow



## iceman36 (Feb 18, 2008)

Every parker I ever shot had bad hand shock and their camp looked cheasy almoslike a sticker,haven't seen the2011 though


----------



## iceman36 (Feb 18, 2008)

Sorry camo, stupid smart phone


----------

